# Igniter not glowing Maytag Dryer



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

best bet is the ignitor, pull the two wires going to it and either ohm the ignitor or check for voltage coming to it..


----------



## jprince (May 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------

